# On Corned Beef



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Has anyone used Hereford CHUNKY corned beef? How is it?

What is the brand that you like best?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I never got any that was much fit to eat..lol. Its pretty easy to make much better to do it yourself lol. Brfisket is so crazy high i dont see how a person could want to make much of it. .


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The Hargis House Corned Beef is OK, when mixed with cubed redskins.4 eggs on top, cover and wait,

Ya, HH had a recall on their Roast Beef


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> I never got any that was much fit to eat..lol. Its pretty easy to make much better to do it yourself lol. Brfisket is so crazy high i dont see how a person could want to make much of it. .


Just want to stock up for long-term.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Btw, just to share:

I opened up a packet of Idahoan Mashed Potatoes (garlic), *a year after its best-before date*.....it's still good! You couldn't tell the difference that it's expired.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> I never got any that was much fit to eat..lol. Its pretty easy to make much better to do it yourself lol. Brfisket is so crazy high i dont see how a person could want to make much of it. .


It'll be good to mix in with rice and beans (in a survival scenario)!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

When you're hungry enough, you'd be surprised what you will eat!


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

charito said:


> Has anyone used Hereford CHUNKY corned beef? How is it?
> 
> What is the brand that you like best?


Love it. Have lots in my pantry.

Five year shelf life and it makes a mean hash. 

Godspeed.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok. Didnt realize yall was speaking of canned corned beef lol. I never could stand that stuff. Why dont yall get canned Pork which makes all the Tongans Diabetics? Its cheaper and tastes better most likely. Or maybe some Mutton Flaps? That sounds yummy.








How mutton flaps are killing Tonga


The Pacific island of Tonga is the most obese country in the world - and one of the main causes is a cheap, fatty kind of meat, mutton flaps, imported from New Zealand.



www.bbc.com


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Ok. Didnt realize yall was speaking of canned corned beef lol. I never could stand that stuff. Why dont yall get canned Pork which makes all the Tongans Diabetics? Its cheaper and tastes better most likely. Or maybe some Mutton Flaps? That sounds yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moderation is the key.
Tongans' problem could be genetics, too.
The social order in their culture could be also be a factor.


*Some scientists believe Tonga's problem is partly down to genetics - that Pacific islanders in the past had to survive long periods without food so their bodies are programmed to cling on to fats.*

*"The bigger you are, that's beauty," says Drew Havea, chair of the civil Society Forum of Tonga.
Size and status in Tonga have often gone together. The Tongan King Tupou IV, who died in 2006, holds the Guinness record for being the heaviest-ever monarch - 200kg (33 stone, or 440lbs). Being thin would traditionally have indicated a position lower in the social pecking order.
"We need to learn that if you are skinny you are not hungry," says Havea.

There is also a tradition of feasting, which to an outsider almost resembles competitive eating.
"Good food, in a Tongan sense, is lots of food," says the Rev Dr Ma'afu Palu, a minister who is making it his mission to preach healthier eating.*


*The obesity epidemic is not solely down to mutton flaps and turkey tails. Lots of fatty canned meat is consumed - sometimes from giant 2.7kg (96oz) tins. *









How mutton flaps are killing Tonga


The Pacific island of Tonga is the most obese country in the world - and one of the main causes is a cheap, fatty kind of meat, mutton flaps, imported from New Zealand.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

charito said:


> Btw, just to share:
> 
> I opened up a packet of Idahoan Mashed Potatoes (garlic), *a year after its best-before date*.....it's still good! You couldn't tell the difference that it's expired.


That's good to know!
Most "best by" dates are speculative. Even after that, they only degrade slightly and usually only lose some nutritional value.
If sealed from O2 and water, most foods will last a very very long time.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

charito said:


> Moderation is the key.
> Tongans' problem could be genetics, too.
> The social order in their culture could be also be a factor.
> 
> ...


Good info thanks. When we moved back to DFW in around 89 is the first I ever heard of Tongans. The guy showing me the ropes FTO at the cop shoppe where I had just started a new job said we have folks around here (Mid Cities area) called Tongans. They are big people 6'5" 250 is about normal..and thats the women..the men are really big." Worked around em pretty close for 20 years..with most living around Euless. Very sweet folks. Dont make em mad or the whole clan gets involved. If you have a vacant lot dont be surprised it they show up and dig a hole build a fire and cook a pig in it. lol. They make very good linemen on the football team. They do a lot of tree trimming work as an occupation.





About | Trinity Trojans







www.trinitytrojanfootball.com


----------

